# Advice on a Deere 328 skid steer



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I found a 2006 Deere 328 for sale. It has 1400 hours on it, cab, heat, ac and high flow. I've never ran a Deere and don't know much about them.

If you guys have what are the pro/con of them?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Roll up door is one of the biggest plus's on that era machine. Down side is cabs aren't exactly big. Some people moan about Mother Deere's parts pricing, but they're all overpriced for parts so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the idea of that door. I'm hoping to look at the loader this week. 

Like you said, parts for anything aren't cheap anymore.

Do they have any "known" problems or anything I should look for in particular?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

dieselboy01 said:


> I like the idea of that door. I'm hoping to look at the loader this week.
> 
> Like you said, parts for anything aren't cheap anymore.
> 
> Do they have any "known" problems or anything I should look for in particular?


They don't float as a fellow PS member found oot the wet way.....


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wait until you see the new G series! They are probably the best skidsteer on the market right now...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That series may have needed the dash replaced, most had issues with the gauges not working after a while. I know a sub who had one and it ran out of warrenty before it needed to be done and it was in the $1,700.00 range to replace.
I found them to be noisy I nthe cab as well, and like others said not much room in them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, I forgot the cabs aren't exactly quiet either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> They don't float as a fellow PS member found oot the wet way.....


Someone tried to float a JD skidsteer?

What a maroon....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't set you expectations to high and you'll likely still be disappointed. Small, noisy cabs, stiff and jerky controls, lots of hydraulic whine from the drive motors, have to run them balls out it seems to get much out of them, etc. I've run a 260, 332, 326D, and a 328D. I've been told the G series is better but it doesn't take much to be better then all the older ones!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark13 said:


> Don't set you expectations to high and you'll likely still be disappointed. Small, noisy cabs, stiff and jerky controls, lots of hydraulic whine from the drive motors, have to run them balls out it seems to get much out of them, etc. I've run a 260, 332, 326D, and a 328D. I've been told the G series is better but it doesn't take much to be better then all the older ones!


I looked at a G series this morning, didn't get do do anything but drive it around and sit in the cab. I wasn't terribly impressed to be honest. Especially considering the bigger ones they're strong arming you into taking E/H controls which (still) have more lag than Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton responding to the Benghazi attack.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. I've never ran an EH machine so that'll be something to get used to. I've only ran Bobcats and New Holland's with the standard controls. 

I'm used to wearing Work Tunes when running equipment so I don't think a loud cab would really bother me. 

A friend told me about this Deere and test drove it while he was in the same town. He did say it had a little pump whine while turning, I'm guessing that's normal then?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I looked at a G series this morning, didn't get do do anything but drive it around and sit in the cab. I wasn't terribly impressed to be honest. Especially considering the bigger ones they're strong arming you into taking E/H controls which (still) have more lag than Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton responding to the Benghazi attack.


I've never ran a Deere with E/H controls, only H pattern (Case) or Hand/Foot. Both those offerings are very stiff and not very responsive. I'm spoiled by the fully hydraulic Pilot controls in my Takeuchi.



dieselboy01 said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I've never ran an EH machine so that'll be something to get used to. I've only ran Bobcats and New Holland's with the standard controls.
> 
> I'm used to wearing Work Tunes when running equipment so I don't think a loud cab would really bother me.
> 
> A friend told me about this Deere and test drove it while he was in the same town. He did say it had a little pump whine while turning, I'm guessing that's normal then?


I've always found that chain case noise and pump whine in the Deere's is very loud. You have to run them balls out to make the pumps happy and not whine more then a 7yr old who can't have ice cream for dinner.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just found a New Holland L220 closer to me than that Deere. (One hour away vs five hours away) 2012, 2600 hours, cab, ac, heat and price is about the same.

I know the NH is a smaller machine vs the Deere. I'm on the fence about the two. I haven't ran a 200 series NH either.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I looked at a G series this morning, didn't get do do anything but drive it around and sit in the cab. I wasn't terribly impressed to be honest. Especially considering the bigger ones they're strong arming you into taking E/H controls which (still) have more lag than Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton responding to the Benghazi attack.


Did you turn up the response on the controls to 3? They are terribly sensitive if you crank them up, 0 lag imo


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dieselboy01 said:


> I just found a New Holland L220 closer to me than that Deere. (One hour away vs five hours away) 2012, 2600 hours, cab, ac, heat and price is about the same.
> 
> I know the NH is a smaller machine vs the Deere. I'm on the fence about the two. I haven't ran a 200 series NH either.


Run Forrest run...200 series NH and the comparable Case units aren't exactly known for reliability.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Did you turn up the response on the controls to 3? They are terribly sensitive if you crank them up, 0 lag imo


Yes, I tried all 3 settings. I didn't notice any difference from the D/E series lag time honestly.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been reading up on the 200 series and some people have had quite a few problems.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not sure how old you want to go for a machine or what your budget is, but an older Bobcat S250/S300 might treat you pretty well. Kubota power, proven design, just nice machines. Not as many fancy gadgets as the new stuff, no dpf, they just work. You could also look at a Case 440 or 445, older reliable machines, H pattern controls, small cabs but they work.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm looking to spend under 20k. All the bobcats I found have 3000-5000 hours in those models, in my price range.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hours are all relative. I've got an S570 with 5100 hours that's tighter than an S750 with 3000 hours. 

A 3-4k hour S250/300 would not worry me at all if you can run it before you buy it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Yes, I tried all 3 settings. I didn't notice any difference from the D/E series lag time honestly.


I tend to think you were pushing the wrong button but whatever, I find the lag significantly less then my bobcat s650 for what it's worth


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

The Deere sold before I could get up there. 

I'm still in the market for a skid.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ive got a couple for sale if you are able to expand your budget a bit


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw the ones you have listed and I just can't swing that right now. That NH did look brand new tho!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the help and advice. I called on 3 different machines and they were all sold (usually the day before I called) 

I did buy one and so far I'm very happy with it.

I picked up a Cat 262B. 
I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Better late then never,

Here's my new toy!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselboy01 said:


> Better late then never,
> 
> Here's my new toy!


Good choice.

I have been very happy with my cat machines thus far.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

How am I even subscribe to this thread....lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> How am I even subscribe to this thread....lol


PWI?


----------

